

The delusion of Social Networks - sifarat

As an entrepreneur, who runs a logistics business, or for that matter, what you may call an &#x27;offline business&#x27;. I have deleted my twitter&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;linkedin&#x2F;Goolge+ accounts.<p>I was expecting, I am going to bankrupt or out of business. But &#x27;surprisingly&#x27; nothing has happened.<p>I am not an old-fashioned guy, I am perhaps of the elite of &#x27;early adopters&#x27; just to put emphasis. The kind of guy, who always keep OSX&#x2F;iOS up to date, and would buy any App that appears here ;) just to summarize.<p>However to my astonishment, the old-fashioned way of getting things done and promoted is far more worthwhile than these stupid things. (social networks).<p>I am more able to put focus on my real job, and while still being better informed. There is no information overload. Previously even though I was following 100 blogs on twitter&#x2F;facebook. But truth is, I would barely click any of the links. And I was being deluded, that since I am following all these cool websites, I will be better informed, and that information will help me somehow.<p>Now I have bookmarked few sites, and randomly check them 1 or 2 times a day. I get to read couple of articles too which are worth my time.<p>As for Social Networking, clearly Facebook is a failure, It&#x27;s just a show off and you would never know if your friends are actually in good shape and conditions. Because everyone just would pretend, he is a billionaire and having the best ever time of their life. But sadly and mostly it&#x27;s not true.<p>You can never know it, until you meet them in person or at least make a phone call, fuck skype too. I don&#x27;t know but Skype does not convey true emotions for reasons unknown, Perhaps it&#x27;s internet related service, and people still pretend the same way as the do on other internet services like Facebook.<p>Finally, I am feeling much better and relaxed and more focused on my work. end.
======
27182818284
>As for Social Networking, clearly Facebook is a failure

It is hard not to dismiss your entire post as trolling, but I'll bite because
I'm particularly curious about that sentence. If you're not trolling, I'd be
curious to hear your definition of success and why Facebook so clearly misses
that mark. I quit Facebook more than a year ago, but I'm not myopic enough to
claim that a billion monthly active users spread across the globe from
different social and economic backgrounds is a failure.

~~~
lgieron
He didn't say Facebook was a failure, he said it was a failure as a social
network site, which is 100% true if you want social network to be a vehicle
for genuine human connection (instead of superficial self-promotion).

~~~
sifarat
Exactly.

~~~
27182818284
> genuine human connection (instead of superficial self-promotion).

You can move the goal posts with that definition all you want, because it is
incredibly difficult to define "genuine human connection" I personally know
friends and family that found long lost childhood friends through it, and
connected. I myself have made valued, genuine connections while on using it.
That's just silly.

------
anywherenotes
facebook is quite good for sharing family pictures with whoever wants to look
(grandparents want to see grandkids).

It's also pretty good for keeping up with your children's school, provided
they have a facebook page and update it with info about activities.

As you mentioned, there are better ways to keep up with your friends+family
regarding specifics, but facebook is really good at things that can be
broadcasted.

------
penguinlinux
I work in technology, I am a geek who has worked for big companies and yet I
don't use Facebook, I think is a waste of time. I realize that most people
there are just self promoting, I use linked in which is more useful for me to
make connections.

------
dear
It depends on your industry and target market. There is no one size fit all.

